# Hibernate: Composite Foreign Key Problem



## inv_zim (24. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zur Zeit folgendes Problem: Ich schreibe ein Programm, mit welchem dezentral in allen Tochterunternehmen Daten erfasst und in der Mutterfirma zusammengefasst werden. Der wichtige Teil ist, dass die Datensätze erst nach Firma (Client), dann nach Abteilung (Division) und innerhalb der Abteilung nochmal nach Gruppe (Branch) unterteilt werden. Division und Branch haben einen Composite Primary Key, bestehend aus einer ID und der ID des zugehörigen Clients. 

Versuche ich jetzt, von Branch zu Division einen Foreign Key mit zwei Spalten zu erstellen, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



```
org.hibernate.AnnotationException: A Foreign key refering com.zs.connect.model.data.Division from com.zs.connect.model.data.Branch has the wrong number of column. should be 1
```

Die beiden Klassen:


```
@Entity
public class Division implements CompositeObject, Comparable<Division> {

    private static final long serialVersionUID = 7492920983604301022L;
    
    private Integer id;
    private Client client;
    private String shortname;
    private String description;
    private List<Branch> branches;

    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.AUTO)
    public Integer getId() {
	return id;
    }

    public void setId(Integer id) {
	this.id = id;
    }

    @Id
    @ManyToOne(optional = false, fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
    @JoinColumn(name = "client_id")
    public Client getClient() {
	return client;
    }

    public void setClient(Client client) {
	this.client = client;
    }

    @Column(length=5, nullable=false)
    public String getShortname() {
	return shortname;
    }

    public void setShortname(String shortname) {
	this.shortname = shortname;
    }

    @Column(length=75, nullable=false)
    public String getDescription() {
	return description;
    }

    public void setDescription(String description) {
	this.description = description;
    }
    
    @OneToMany(mappedBy = "division")
    public List<Branch> getBranches() {
	return branches;
    }
    
    public void setBranches(List<Branch> branches) {
	this.branches = branches;
    }

    @Override
    public int compareTo(Division o) {
	return getShortname().compareTo(o.getShortname());
    }
}
```


```
@Entity
public class Branch implements CompositeObject, Comparable<Branch> {

    private static final long serialVersionUID = 3163241661510653149L;
    private Integer id;
    private Client client;
    private Division division;
    private String shortName;
    private String description;

    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.AUTO)
    public Integer getId() {
	return id;
    }

    public void setId(Integer id) {
	this.id = id;
    }

    @Id
    @ManyToOne(optional = false, fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
    @JoinColumn(name = "client_id")
    public Client getClient() {
	return client;
    }

    public void setClient(Client client) {
	this.client = client;
    }

    @ManyToOne(fetch = FetchType.LAZY)    
    @JoinColumns({ @JoinColumn(name = "division_id"), @JoinColumn(name = "client_id") })
    public Division getDivision() {
	return division;
    }

    public void setDivision(Division division) {
	this.division = division;
    }

    @Column(length = 5, nullable = false)
    public String getShortName() {
	return shortName;
    }

    public void setShortName(String shortName) {
	this.shortName = shortName;
    }

    @Column(length = 30, nullable = false)
    public String getDescription() {
	return description;
    }

    public void setDescription(String description) {
	this.description = description;
    }

    @Override
    public boolean equals(Object obj) {
	boolean equals = false;
	if (obj instanceof Branch) {
	    Branch otherBranch = (Branch) obj;
	    if (otherBranch.getId() == getId() && otherBranch.getClient().equals(getClient())) {
		equals = true;
	    }
	}
	return equals;
    }

    @Override
    public int compareTo(Branch o) {
	return getShortName().compareTo(o.getShortName());
    }
}
```

Verwendete Datenbank ist eine MySQL, die Relationen wurden von Hand angelegt und sind nach mehrmaliger Kontrolle auch richtig.


Wo sehr ihr den Fehler? Wenn ich den Foreign Key auf eine Spalte zurückschraube, sagt mir Hibernate, dass die Spaltenanzahl des Foreign Key und die des Primary Keys nicht übereinstimmen. 

Danke,

Tim


----------



## Deros (24. Aug 2011)

soll das ein geteilter Primärschlüssel sein oder warum hast du in jeder Klasse zweimal die Annotation @Id?


----------



## inv_zim (24. Aug 2011)

Ja, beide Klassen haben einen kombinierten Primärschlüssel, in welchem der Client einbezogen ist.


----------



## tfa (24. Aug 2011)

Du kannst zusammengesetzte Primärschlüssel mit @EmeddableId oder @Embaddable annotieren. Auf jeden Fall brauchst du eine eigene Klasse für die Schlüsselpbjekte. Siehe Doku: Hibernate Annotations

Wozu willst du überhaupt, dass die clientid im PK ist? Die normale ID (der generated Value) sollte doch völlig ausreichend sein.


----------



## Deros (24. Aug 2011)

wäre mir komplett neu das sowas gehen würde siehe dokumentation

edit: mist zu langsam


----------



## inv_zim (24. Aug 2011)

Okay, danach werde ich mal schauen, vielen Dank schonmal!


Unsere Tochterunternehmen geben alle, unabhängig voneinander Daten ein. Das heißt, die Primary Keys werden bei jeder Tochterfirma anders generiert. Damit da keine Konflikte entstehen, muss die ID des Clients im PK enthalten sein, da sonst ein neu angelegter Datensatz aus Brasilien später mit einem aus Russland kollidieren könnte. Wenn da jemand eine andere Design-Idee hat, immer her damit 

@Deros: 
Das Beispiel mit den zwei @Id Annotations habe ich mir aus einem Thread auf Stackoverflow abgeguckt, wenn das nicht der offizielle Weg ist, hat es bisher recht gut funktioniert. Oder meinst du etwas anderes mit "nicht funktionieren"?


----------



## Deros (24. Aug 2011)

würde es funktionieren wäre hier kein Thread oder?

offiziell richtig wäre etwas richtung:


```
@Embeddable
public class DivisionID implements java.io.Serializable

private Integer id;
private Integer clientId;

@GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.AUTO)
@Column
    public Integer getId() {
	return id;
    }

    public void setId(Integer id) {
	this.id = id;
    }

@Column
public Integer getclientId() {
	return clientId;
    }

    public void setclientId(Integer clientId) {
	this.clientId= clientId;
    }
```


```
@Entity
public class Division implements CompositeObject, Comparable<Division> {

    private static final long serialVersionUID = 7492920983604301022L;
    
    private DivisionId id;
    private Client client;
    private String shortname;
    private String description;
    private List<Branch> branches;

    @EmbeddedId
    public DivisionId getId() {
	return id;
    }

    public void setId(DivisionId id) {
	this.id = id;
    }

  
    @ManyToOne(optional = false, fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
    @JoinColumn(name = "client_id")
    public Client getClient() {
	return client;
    }

    public void setClient(Client client) {
	this.client = client;
    }

    @Column(length=5, nullable=false)
    public String getShortname() {
	return shortname;
    }

    public void setShortname(String shortname) {
	this.shortname = shortname;
    }

    @Column(length=75, nullable=false)
    public String getDescription() {
	return description;
    }

    public void setDescription(String description) {
	this.description = description;
    }
    
    @OneToMany(mappedBy = "division")
    public List<Branch> getBranches() {
	return branches;
    }
    
    public void setBranches(List<Branch> branches) {
	this.branches = branches;
    }

    @Override
    public int compareTo(Division o) {
	return getShortname().compareTo(o.getShortname());
    }
}
```


dann dürfte das mit dem Foreignkey auch eher funktionieren


----------



## inv_zim (24. Aug 2011)

Deros hat gesagt.:


> würde es funktionieren wäre hier kein Thread oder?



Punkt für dich!

Danke, ich werde das ganze in der Software umsetzen und dann hier berichten.


----------



## inv_zim (24. Aug 2011)

Das sieht soweit schonmal gut aus, danke 

Jetzt tritt aber ein weiteres Problem auf:

client_id hat einen Foreign Key auf die Klasse Client (Anfangspost, unteres Codefenster, Zeile 22-23)
client_id ist im Foreign Key von Branch auf Division (Zeile 33)
client_id ist im Primary Key der Klasse Branch (Zeile 11-12)

(Zeilenangaben verweisen auf meinen Code, um deutlich zu machen, worum es geht. Zum Einsatz kamen natürlich jetzt eure neuen Vorschläge)

In der Klasse BranchPk kann ich abbilden, dass client_id zum PrimaryKey gehört (logisch) und dass es eine Referenz auf die Klasse Client ist. 

Wenn ich aber jetzt in der Klasse Branch versuche, client_id als @JoinColumn zur Klasse Division einzusetzen, bekomme ich von Hibernate die Meldung, dass "client_id" wiederholt deklariert wird (Repeated Column in Mapping for Entity).

Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Hitze hier im Büro liegt, aber ich bekomme es gerade echt nicht auf die Reihe. Wie bekomme ich diese Struktur abgebildet?

Edit:

Das hier könnte auf mein Problem passen. Das Hibernate Team hält dies für "uncommon design" und unterstützt es nicht: https://forum.hibernate.org/viewtopic.php?p=2339261


----------



## Deros (24. Aug 2011)

bitte einmal den neuen Code sonst fehlt mir gerade die Vorstellungskraft


----------



## inv_zim (25. Aug 2011)

Aber klar:


```
@Entity
public class Branch implements Comparable<Branch> {
   
    private BranchPk id;
    private Division division;
    private String shortName;
    private String description;

    @EmbeddedId
    public BranchPk getId() {
	return id;
    }

    public void setId(BranchPk id) {
	this.id = id;
    }

    public Client getClient() {
	return id.getClient();
    }

    public void setClient(Client client) {
	id.setClient(client);
    }

    @ManyToOne(fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
    @JoinColumns({ @JoinColumn(name = "division_id"), @JoinColumn(name = "client_id") })
    public Division getDivision() {
	return division;
    }

    public void setDivision(Division division) {
	this.division = division;
    }

    @Column(length = 5, nullable = false)
    public String getShortName() {
	return shortName;
    }

    public void setShortName(String shortName) {
	this.shortName = shortName;
    }

    @Column(length = 30, nullable = false)
    public String getDescription() {
	return description;
    }

    public void setDescription(String description) {
	this.description = description;
    }

    @Override
    public boolean equals(Object obj) {
	boolean equals = false;
	if (obj instanceof Branch) {
	    Branch otherBranch = (Branch) obj;
	    if (otherBranch.getId() == getId() && otherBranch.getClient().equals(getClient())) {
		equals = true;
	    }
	}
	return equals;
    }

    @Override
    public int compareTo(Branch o) {
	return getShortName().compareTo(o.getShortName());
    }
}
```


```
@Embeddable
public class BranchPk {   

    private Integer id;
    private Client client;

    @Column
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.AUTO)
    public Integer getId() {
	return id;
    }

    public void setId(Integer id) {
	this.id = id;
    }

    @ManyToOne(optional = false, fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
    @JoinColumn(name = "client_id")
    public Client getClient() {
	return client;
    }

    public void setClient(Client client) {
	this.client = client;
    }
}
```

Fehlermeldung:

org.hibernate.MappingException: Repeated column in mapping for entity: com.zs.connect.model.data.ContactItem column: client_id (should be mapped with insert="false" update="false")

Er versucht also, client_id zweimal zu erstellen, einmal für den Primary Key und einmal für den ForeignKey auf Client.


Gruß,

Tim


----------



## Deros (25. Aug 2011)

das ManyToOne aus der ID-Klasse muss weg, die id-klasse ist so rudimentär wie ich sie oben gepostet habe


----------



## inv_zim (25. Aug 2011)

Wie definiere ich dann eine ManyToOne zum Client?

Edit: Auch wenn ich das ManyToOne Mapping zum Client kurzfristig aufhebe, der selbe Fehler kommt immer noch. Er versucht, sowohl im PrimaryKey als auch für den ForeignKey eine Spalte client_id anzulegen.


----------



## Deros (25. Aug 2011)

in der entity natürlich 

weiterführende literatur:
klick mich

oder mich


----------



## inv_zim (25. Aug 2011)

Okay, danke dir für deine Mühe (und Ausdauer! ). Ich werde versuchen mich weiter einzulesen, du hast schon recht. Eigentlich steht es da.

Gruß,

Tim


----------

